# New Pigeon



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

I picked up the female I adopted from a user on here, and she's so cute. I left her alone all morning to adjust and I just now peeked in the room to check on her and she was preening.♡♡♡


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That's great! Pictures, please.... *


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

Skyeking said:


> *That's great! Pictures, please.... *


I'll try to get one without her bald spot showing. Her previous flock pulled out some


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a beautiful bird! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice birdie and I bet it looks just like you. lol lol...A sweet picture and hoping good health for you and the birdie...


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

cwebster said:


> What a beautiful bird! Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you ♡


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

c.hert said:


> Nice birdie and I bet it looks just like you. lol lol...A sweet picture and hoping good health for you and the birdie...


Lol, I'll take that as a compliment too. 
Thank you, and I'm hoping to get her into a vet soon for a check up. I want to make sure I take good care of her ♡♡♡


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What a little sweetie!*


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm getting somewhat concerned. I didn't see her get a drink of water at all yesterday. I hadn't realized her previous owner used different feeders/waterers than I had in there til the feed store was closed. She looked at the new waterer and feeder that are literally identical to the ones the previous owner used and then walked away from it.


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

Scratch that I just saw her use it and the feeder


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

Skyeking said:


> *What a little sweetie!*


I know, she's so precious ♡


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats! She's a beautiful little bird.

No doubt she'll feel right at home soon.


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

RamseyRingnecks said:


> Congrats! She's a beautiful little bird.
> 
> No doubt she'll feel right at home soon.


Thank you!


----------

